

Mediacom is Hijacking HTTP Requests to Google and 404 Responses from Other Sites - zerohp
http://mediacomcable.com/CustomerSupport/forum/index.php?topic=911.20

======
zoowar
This is why you should use https when it's available.
<https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere>

